# Asparagus



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Picked a few spears from the garden today. I noticed these last Tues. when they pushed thru the ground. Full sun and black dirt promoting early growth. 
Flint area, probably a couple of days behind the growers near our southern border or those with the plant on the south side of a building.
With the rain and warm temps, some roadside plants might be visible by this weekend for those who like to stalk the wild asparagus. 

L & O


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

They're popping up here in Wellston yesterday...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds about right. Welleston area(between Cadillac & Manistee) about 1 week behind the Flint area for spring growth.

L & O


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Sounds about right. Welleston area(between Cadillac & Manistee) about 1 week behind the Flint area for spring growth.
> 
> L & O


nw Oakland county picked 1/2 dozen Spears from my 14 year old patch in the garden. Sounds like it's going to be a banner yield year!

Our Ruhbarb is going great guns too!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Kennybks said:


> nw Oakland county picked 1/2 dozen Spears from my 14 year old patch in the garden. Sounds like it's going to be a banner yield year!
> 
> Our Ruhbarb is going great guns too!


I think every year is a banner year for rhubarb & asparagus. Once they are established, no matter what kind of spring weather we have.....they produce.

My rhubarb came up about 2 weeks before the first asparagus. Might be ready to pick in about a week.
Last winter(January) I got fresh picked rhubarb from the farm that grows it inside at their Capac location. They supply a lot of stores with fresh rhubarb during the winter. A very low tech, but effective way to get winter rhubarb. Learned about this a few years ago.....never knew it was grown inside in Michigan during the winter months.

L & O


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

jimp said:


> They're popping up here in Wellston yesterday...


How many years since you planted yours? Yours should be old enough to get at least 12/15 pickings this year.

The heights of what I saw when I left Oceana county this morning varied quite a bit. Most of it was only 4 to 6 inches tall. They should be making the third picking when I am over there this week end to hunt with my son on Saturday. I never buy the first picking as it is generally tough due to the slow growth of it. 

It is really tender when you can practically watch it grow. This is when it is really good they have to pick it every day and some times finish a field and start right over that day. That little stalk in the foreground gets picked and dropped on the ground unlike that imported crap that you see in the stores in the winter. Put that in the box in Michigan and you get your price at the processor docked.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Picked all of my taller asparagus then covered as many of the shorter guys that I could before tonight's frost.
Rhubarb is ready to pick.

L & O


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Picked all of my taller asparagus then covered as many of the shorter guys that I could before tonight's frost.
> Rhubarb is ready to pick.
> 
> L & O


Did pretty good this week out if my little 4 X 8 patch in my garden. I usually quit picking mid June or July. Got to get these put up tonight. Already ate so much this year.


----------

